# Lets see those long ears!



## Shropshirerosie

Arthur. Two years old, companion to my two horses. Loves apples and cuddles. Completely disregards my GSDxCollie barking manically at him, and if ever a coyote tries his luck I'm sure Arthur will see it off.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

My 2 donkeys Ellie and Lenny.... 
First pic is Ellie with Lenny who was 2 days old. The second is Lenny who was 8 days in this one. The last is them just yesterday...Lenny is on the right. I am so in love with my donks. Don't know how I'd ever live without them!


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, this was our team, Tiny and Buster. Unfortunately, we had to put Buster (the one on the left, the lighter colored one) down several years ago due to severe arthritis.









Here is old Tiny with his now best friend, 28 year old Olen. Granted, this picture was taken a while back.









This was my brother and I on our donkeys about 24 years ago (me on Olen and Jason on Rowdy)









And this is my 3 year old niece on Olen this summer. He's her first "horsey" too.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

Be patient with me cause I three donkeys and tons of picture. Apache and Peanut came from the same previous owner. They were both kept with cattle and are actually related (Apache is Peanut's sire). This year, I got Dixie and her owner could no longer keep her. So I got someones "trash" and they turned out to be my treasures! I don't know where I would be without them!
Apache








Peanut








These two boys are very close! They're always close to each other and don't like to get to where they can't see the other.
























Dixie








Last one! All three together.








You did say that you wanted to see them!:lol:


----------



## littrella

The first pic is of my Danee at 2 weeks old & the first time I met & fell in love with him. The second is just recently, at 21 months old.


----------



## tinyliny

Man, I want one!

CAn I ask, what is the difference, if any , between a Donkey or a Burro? Are there different breeds of donkeys? I know there are mini donkeys but in other ways, are there breeds? How big are they,?


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

tinyliny said:


> Man, I want one!
> 
> CAn I ask, what is the difference, if any , between a Donkey or a Burro? Are there different breeds of donkeys? I know there are mini donkeys but in other ways, are there breeds? How big are they,?


As far as I know Burro means donkey so they are the same animal. I know of two different breeds; the Sicilian and Piotu(I think I totally murdered the spelling of them!) Along with minis, there are standards and mammoths.I think the standards stand at 36.01 to 56inches but I can't remember for sure.Mammoths are the tallest donkey version. Hope I helped and maybe someone can chime and add to/correct what I stated!:lol:


----------



## littrella

There are many different types of donkeys. If your really interested in getting one, I sugest you read "The Donkey Companion" by Sue Weaver. I refer to it as my Donkey Bible. It has everything from history of, care, training, breeding & funny stories about donkeys. Once you fall in love with the long ears, there's no going back!


----------



## equinelyn

LeighLovesLongears-I love those colors!!! 
Simply beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Endiku

My baby girl, Honor. She was born on 9-11-12 and is three months old. Only 2 months in this picture though. She's now about 3x fuzzier O_O she has all of the primitive markings and personality to boot. She's VERY mouthy though and if you tell her not to do something, you'd better bet she's going to be doing it in a few minutes! She loves to steal my coffee and sprites when I'm working and not paying attention to her, and pawing at mom's harness or picking up corn stalks and sticks in her mouth and carrying them like a puppy.


















James, our gelded 'protector' donkey who really does nothing but protect his food from the other horses...LOL. He's Tempest's best friend though, and loves scratchies under the chin. Not a fan of kisses though as you can see and since he came to us originally from a petting zoo, he still refuses to let us touch his ears the poor guy.


















Jigsaw, our mini mule colt. He's about to be weaned and sent off to his new show home though. Such a cutie! I dont have any recent pictures of him but he's a little buggar with a bit 'afro' and lots of 'tude xD He has primitive markings but you cant really tell in the picture.









Tempest, our now 8 (I think? I loose track) month old mini mule, only a few months old in this pic.

















And lastly, Pedro (Just Dun It) our stud Jack. He's sweet but can be a real pain, as any stud insists on being at times... 









He has the loudest, most obnoxious bray...


----------



## WesternRider88

I love everyone's longears!!

Here is my mule Pete. He an awesome mule.


----------



## alexis rose

Here is our little man Stubbs. He is a little girl's best friend.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

equinelyn said:


> LeighLovesLongears-I love those colors!!!
> Simply beautiful! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I like the spotted ones because they are easier to tell apart. I love seeing everone's longears! It keeps me from buying more!:lol:


----------



## Lockwood

tinyliny said:


> Man, I want one!
> 
> CAn I ask, what is the difference, if any , between a Donkey or a Burro? Are there different breeds of donkeys? I know there are mini donkeys but in other ways, are there breeds? How big are they,?


Donkey is usually used to describe domestic ones and burro generally refers to wild ones, or very very sure footed ones. And there are around 25 different donkey breeds that I'm aware of and burros are listed as a breed itself, but more than that exist.
Other countries have more varieties than the US does.
Donkeys have a big range, from the minis to the Mammoth Jacks, which I believe are the size of horses. 

My burro was born wild and not captured until he almost two years old and sold through the BLM and from what I know, that is how the BLM refers to them.
There are minor differences I have noticed between him and Rosie, who is a small standard donkey.... most notable is how he thinks and how suspicious he is of things that domestic animals think nothing of.
He has a mind like an elephant too.


----------



## AmyJoe99

Merle is a, almost, 7 month old standard spotted jack...which will soon be a spotted gelding sometime this month. Had no idea what we were doing, we've only had horses for 6 or 7 months and they came trained...so we'll see how bad we screw this up. Have read Donkey Companion twice now and every other donkey book and equine book the library has. Only takes one person to put his halter on now so we're proud of that...and he will walk with you as long as you have a pocketful of treats.


----------



## Casey02

>


"you see this mom, all of these are empty... please fix that"


----------



## alexis rose

I am sure that is what he was thinking too! :lol:


----------



## Jessabel

This is our donkey, Donkey. :3




























I think he's 11 now. He's supposed to be my mom's pet, but guess who got stuck taking care of the little ******? :wink: He doesn't even like me.


----------



## MangoRoX87

This thread makes me want a donkey soooo bad...someday...


----------



## Lockwood

Jessabel said:


> This is our donkey, Donkey. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's 11 now. He's supposed to be my mom's pet, but guess who got stuck taking care of the little ******? :wink: He doesn't even like me.


LOL
He says: "Mmm huh.... got all that on film, did ya?"


----------



## tinyliny

THAT is the donkey they modelled "Donkey" from, for the movie "Shrek". Can't you just hear him saying , "And in the mornin', AHM makin' waffles!"


----------



## Jessabel

:rofl:

I wish he had a personality like Shrek's Donkey. He's grumpy all the time.


----------



## Kliment

heheh just sweet!


----------



## sitbacnroc

Here's my long eared guy! His name is Ezra 
















his new "who adopted who" halter, haha








His mohawk after his first bath


----------



## Kliment

heheh I like the 3rd one most!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Lockwood said:


> Rosie, who is a small standard donkey.... most notable is how he thinks and how suspicious he is of things that domestic animals think nothing of.
> He has a mind like an elephant too.


Now, how tall would you consider a 'small standard donkey'?


This guy I am bringing home on Saturday. He's alittle smaller then my waist and I'm 5'2. I was told mini donk but what do you think? And here's my pic to show him off 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood

I'm pretty sure he would be a mini. There is a chart out there (because I forget exactly off the top of my head) and if you google mini donk you can find it. I wanna say the same-ish height as mini horses, around 32" more or less.

My Rosie is a small standard size and is the same size as a larger Shetland, 11.2hh I think and about 350 lbs. 
My friends true mini donk is only 9hh.

He's very cute, and we shall need more pics once he arrives home.
And, a name! What's his name?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

He has a 'real name' but they just call him donkey. I cannot remember his real name off the top of my head. He's 3 and will be a companion to my horses! And I was stunned when they said he doesn't need to see a farrier. He wears down his own feet perfectly :shock: well see if that continues though when he's with me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Mine isn't TECHNICALLY a 'long ear' but, she certainly does have long ears! This is the pony I used to own, Leia:









Just wanted to share because she has the longest ears I've seen on any pony!


----------



## Ladycelia

*My hinny, Lady Sybil*

She's 9 months old, Standard Jenny dam, Paso Fino sire. Looks like she's going to be gaited!


----------



## SouthernTrails

Ladycelia said:


> She's 9 months old, Standard Jenny dam, Paso Fino sire. Looks like she's going to be gaited!


So cute, welcome to the Horse Forum 

.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

This mule isn't mine, but my Bo's. He passed on at the ripe old age of *53* a couple weeks ago  He was such a sweet, stubborn ole thing-- quite the little character. He was great at being a road block during riding lessons, and would sometimes follow me on my mare around until we went to fast and left him too far behind. I'll miss him!

Here he is in his "winter coat". Ha ha.








Ladycelia~ That is so cool that she's gaited! I have a gaited horse so I know what it's like. :wink:


----------



## Kilokitty

Cute long ears everyone, but I have a question ( sorry if this is off topic ) why do donkeys have a darker stripe on their shoulder? Is it random or is it always there? Again, beautiful donkeys and mules, everyone. Wish I had one


----------



## Cweaver

Now I'm going to have to think up an excuse to get a donkey..


----------



## Lockwood

Kilokitty said:


> Cute long ears everyone, but I have a question ( sorry if this is off topic ) why do donkeys have a darker stripe on their shoulder? Is it random or is it always there? Again, beautiful donkeys and mules, everyone. Wish I had one


Donkeys, like horses, come in different breeds, although there are not nearly as many donkey breeds as there are horse breeds. Standards and some of the other breeds have the stripe (often called the Jerusalem donkey because of the stripe) but other breeds don't.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I also noticed that some donkeys have bigger ears then others. Is that just another different breed thing? Like here's my guy who has big ole ears-










Small ears-
http://www.myworldfarm.com/DonkeysForSale/FireIce/Comet1Wa.jpg
Welcome to Flickr!


----------



## luvlongears

*Here's my long ears!*























The first picture is of Badger. He is out of a thoroughbred mare.
The second picture is TNT's Partner in Crime. He is out of a quarter mare
The last picture is Casey. Not sure what mix she is.


----------



## mudpie

This is Sunshine, the mule we used to own. My mother bred her Appendix mare to a mammoth jack and got this.

She was EVIL! No one ever bothered to teach her ground manners, and I used to have to go out into the pasture with a bucket to fend her off! xD She would honestly try to run me down, and I used to have to sprint away and leap onto the nearest horse to keep her from trampling me! It was terrifying!










She was pretty, though, and deceivingly friendly with strangers! 

I haven't seen her in a few years, but my ex stepfather owns her so I assume she's at a pack station somewhere charming unsuspecting city folks. xD


----------



## QuarterCarolina

This is Lola Bunny my 7 year old Jenny 

Poor Lola has been misunderstood by her previous owners and aches to be a mommy. Her previous owner is a breeder of lambs and got Lola as a LGD, unfortunately Lola didn't understand why everyone else got to have babies besides her so she would steal the lambs away from their mothers and wouldn't let them have their babies back. Her owner had to put her in a pen by herself and she became very sour towards him. He decided she needed a new home as he didn't want something he couldn't approach and couldn't protect his lambs and that's how she ended up with me.

She lived up to the stubborn aspect getting in the trailer, but now she is the sweetest little thing. She loves getting her ears rubbed and treats. I'm greeted with her sweet very loud bray everytime she sees me go outside.


----------



## RiverBelle

My grandpa, who passed away a couple years ago, always had mules. He made his own wagons from scratch and went on trail rides with them. Here he is with my grandma, and his 3 grandkids. I am the little nugget sitting on top if the mule on the right.









And I had a Donkey that I got on my first birthday. My name is Shiloh, and I decided to name my donkey Shiloh too. Haha. Here we are on my first birthday when I got her.









My two mares I have may be pregnant from a red roan jack, so we might have a couple new long ears before too long..


----------



## JeepnGirl

This is my Rosie. 
Here is how I came to have her...
So the start of last year, my husband and I were invited to a Back Country Horseman meeting. We decided to join. Seeing as I can be more on the shy side, and like to hang back and see how things work before I just jump in, I didn't really do too many of the things they did last year. Went to a fun ride, a couple of trail work parties, one (and my very first!!) camp out with my mare. I was told I was going to ride drag, on the pack line. But when I got there the trail boss said he has a pack horse he wants me and Tatiana to pull. I was so nervous! Tati hadn't ponied anyone before. Let alone high line. 
But she did great for her very first time, and it didn't hurt that my pack horse was very good to us too!

So, I decided I would try to look for my own donkey or mule. But I didn't want any one, I wanted one with years of trail/pack time and maybe an older one.

There was a man in the BCH who had to eventually have a neighbor come and care for his mule and saddle horse. So he told the guys in the club to see if he could sell the pair. I asked about the mule, but she was well out of my price range. She sounded like she could be just what I was looking for. Later this past Fall, one of the guys asked me if I was still interested in the mule. I said yes, but I couldn't afford her. He said, well she is free now to a good home, if you want to come meet her.
So we set up a time, and I came over. I had no idea what she looked like, how tall... 
When I saw her, I laughed! It seems almost all my horses end up being white, or light colored! And she is 14 hands tall. My favorite horse height! And she doesn't like dogs! Plus!! (that dog in the picture almost got kicked a couple times, but Jim told her no, and she listened.) The guys said she hadn't been ridden in a long time. Seeing as I never had a mule, I told Jim, "Jump up on her and see what she does!" Jim loves and trains mules, so he's pretty familiar with them. And the group has know Rosie for a while, which made me feel more comfortable. JIm jumped up on Rosie, and she was fine. He rode her around a bit and even with that darn dog, She was great.
So away with me she went!

She was a tad over weight and sporting a granny fanny. 








Showing what a good girl she is.








At her new home!








Since being with us, I've taken Tati and Rosie to the stable to practice ponying, and once out in the trail. I've dropped Rosie's lead both times, and she always tried to join back up with us. It's like she and Tati have become a packing team already. I can *not* wait to take them packing this summer. I told the trail boss that he's going to get tired of seeing the three of us!!!

Danielle


----------



## Iota

Wow ... so lovely!!!!!
I love all long ears soooo much, they are so special !!!
I have three donkeys, the female is a rescue donkey and she lives with me since about 5 years, the male is a nice little stallion  and last April the new born, a little dark donkey  ... I love them sooo much !!!!!
They are friends with my horse, too 

I will post some pics of them soon!!!!

Hi to all long ear lovers !!!!


----------

